# I'm gonna try going planted..



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

After reading thru numerous threads regarding lighting/ferts/and such, I think this is all im going to need for my setup. I'm planning on maintaining at LEAST 2sq ft of microswords(im going to purchase 1sq ft and see where that takes me), and probably 10 or so amazon swords in my 60gal.

For my lighting, I think this will work. (Would I need to change out the bulbs to 6700k?)
Current USA Satellite 48" 2 x 65 Watt Power Compact-Single Strip W/2 Lunar Lights

For liquid additive/fert, im thinking these two would go well. 
Seachem Flourish Excel 

Seachem Flourish 

Other than that, do you think I would need to get a co2 setup for the amount of plants I want to keep? Do I really need to purchase substrate to mix with my filter sand? Anything else im missing?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

What species of plant is microswords? Most carpet plants need more than 2wpg of lighting to grow in well, except for java moss. With more than 2 wpg of lighting, you also need CO2.

Flourish Excel works alright, but you're better off with a proper CO2 setup.

Flourish for fertilizer is a waste of money and not all that great compared to a more complete fertilizer with all the micro and macro nutrients needed. Go to www.gregwatson.com and buy the PMDD pre-mix to start with.

Sand sucks as a substrate, and you should purchase a proper substrate.

Personally, for a first tank I wouldn't go with a carpet plant since the higher light will make the tank much more complicated. Do something different and you can do 2wpg with no CO2 and have a much easier setup to maintain.


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

I know i have not been keeping piranhas for very long (2 months) but i would go for a full out planted tank. Have a few reeds (from the pet shop only!) and also some floating plants. Also try some large rocks and drift wood as the piranhas love it and makes them feel completley at home.

Trust me it looks great and anyone elso who has a planted tank will tell you the rewards visually!

Sparkles


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> After reading thru numerous threads regarding lighting/ferts/and such, I think this is all im going to need for my setup. I'm planning on maintaining at LEAST 2sq ft of microswords(im going to purchase 1sq ft and see where that takes me), and probably 10 or so amazon swords in my 60gal.
> *
> From 'Microswords i can understand that you mean Echinodorus Tenellus which is an easy plant with minimum to medium requirements.I believe that this is a good choise to start with!
> 
> ...


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

I have a 5g tank with microswords in sand and they grow a new plant on a runner daily!. in a week the entire tank is microsword so expect them to spread alot, the runners tend to be longer and go in the opposite direction that you want them to so you ahve to move the plants after they root,
i use gregwatsons ppmd premix with plantex and a diy co2, 15wats on 5g gives me 3wpg but in small tanks the wpg rule doesnt work the same .

if your going to use sand make sure you get trupet snails that burrow into the sand and keep it from compacting, 4months with no snails and i have no problems the sand is still quite lightly packed, ordered snails and they are in the mail.

James


----------

